# Starting Free Zone Business



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I am looking at setting up a Free Zone business in Dubai.
I'm a UK citizen, company would be, internet based financial consultancy.

The google results are overwhelming!
Could you guys please recommend a company to provide this setup service, as obviously with google there are lots of choices, but is a complete lottery choosing one!
Would this be possible to set up myself, or would I definitely need setup help?

Many thanks


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

Harry Brown said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking at setting up a Free Zone business in Dubai.
> I'm a UK citizen, company would be, internet based financial consultancy.
> ...


I have a book at home which provides some useful info, will post back later.

From my recollection, the start up costs are circa 20k AED.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I highly recommend Vital Corporate Solutions. They helped with our company set up. Gave us all the options and did all the leg work for a minimal fee.


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

UKExpat2017 said:


> I have a book at home which provides some useful info, will post back later.
> 
> From my recollection, the start up costs are circa 20k AED.



Would be very interested in that book, thanks for looking it up.


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> I highly recommend Vital Corporate Solutions. They helped with our company set up. Gave us all the options and did all the leg work for a minimal fee.


Thanks for the recommendation, first on the list 
Would love to hear if anyone has any other suggestions.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> internet based financial consultancy


At least two good reasons to not bother.

You'll find Harry that there are so many sharks here in 'financial services' that if you call offering a financial service, you'll have the phone slammed down on you, or have your time deliberately wasted. 

Advisors, or con-men as they are more commonly known here are the second lowest form of life here, only beaten by real estate agents.

And in case you hadnt noticed, finance isnt that good here. Sharia regulations, huge bureaucracy and legal problems - you'd be better off trying to sell London Bridge again.

Why choose Dubai for a financial services consultancy ? What does your market research tell you about the financial market here ?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Creative City Fujairah, I have my consultancy company registered there. They have official representative office in Dubai on Umm Suqeim road. You can do everything without leaving Dubai, company incorporation + residence visas. What you will need to travel to Fujairah for is to convert the driving licence (unless something has changed in this regards).


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Malbec said:


> Creative City Fujairah, I have my consultancy company registered there. They have official representative office in Dubai on Umm Suqeim road. You can do everything without leaving Dubai, company incorporation + residence visas. What you will need to travel to Fujairah for is to convert the driving licence (unless something has changed in this regards).


So if I wanted to set up a freelancing business mainly working online this would be the best option? I don't need/want office space, can WFH for most of it. Interesting that they even provide a visa for certain options.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

NewtoDUB said:


> So if I wanted to set up a freelancing business mainly working online this would be the best option? I don't need/want office space, can WFH for most of it. Interesting that they even provide a visa for certain options.


Yes, definitely. Some other free zones may be cheaper but overall they all come close and here you have the convenience of doing everything in Dubai.


----------

